# *** NEW *** Coccidia Treatment



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello

I wanted to bring this up and possibly get some feedback on this topic. There is a medicine used for treating EPM in horses which is highly effective in treating and stopping the effects of Cocci usually within 3 days of dosage: called Marquis.

I have used it on show dogs sucessfully as well as trials on our show rabbit barn. We now use it as a preventative treatment with 100% success. It can be used upon the onset of symptoms, twice per day for 3 to 5 days (some people use it for a week or more); and also be administered as a preventative treatment. From experience, the first dose STOPS clinical symptoms associated with Cocci!! Its not a cheap solution at around $200 per tube, but you compound the tube with distilled water in a 3:1 ratio and get many, many doses from one tube.

Has anyone used or heard of this usage with goats? Thoughts? Ideas?

*Here is more information:*

_Coccidi outbreak in a puppy can be expensive and lethal. Adults are immune to it's deadly effects, but can spread it. New dogs into the kennel are the prime carriers, even from the best of breeders. There is a preventative (horse) drug called "Marquis" that kennels have been using for several years.

I have personally used Marquis 3 years on over 300 puppies and no longer battle coccidia.

I am NOT a veterinarian, just an experienced dog breeder since 1986.

I do not know about any other animal.

EVERY KENNEL HAS COCCIDIA!

1 EGG DIVIDES INTO 10'S OF 1000'S OF COCCIDIA. IT SHEDS THE VIRUS TO all PUPPIES making them VERY ill. It lines the gut and ruptures cells in the gut and causes severe disease.

Just as you vaccinate for PARVO and

DISTEMPER (which is back in the USA with a VENGEANCE)

you MUST PREVENT COCCIDIA or NONE of your vaccines will work!

Your pups will be SMALL, loose stamina due to anemia and get pneumonia. DO NOT BUY a SCRAWNY SMALL PUP. It probaly survived or hads coccidia and may have permanent damage. It's growth may be stunted.

You can't get rid of coccidia in a kennel short of FIRE or Extreme STEAM. Ammonia cannot reach the places it can dwell (bleach can't either) and is damaging to lungs. It is a very tough parasite. But these pups will NOT get coccidia if you give Marquis religiously. At 12 weeks of age dogs get a natural immunity to this parasite, so there is NO need to use it over 12 weeks. It will NOT KILL coccidia if they have and out break and is showing symptoms. You HAVE to PREVENT the growth in their system until the build natural immunity.

Dr Bob Page discovered this treeatment while developing his NEOPAR PARVO vaccine. He discovered if a pup has coccidia outbreak, they will not utilize a vaccination properly. Here he answers some breeders questions on a recent forum:

Q: So there is no cure for coccidiosis?

Dr. Page: No there is no cure for coccidiosis. Once you see the signs of diarrhea the coccidia has done its damage and left the puppy, so all you are treating the puppy for is the symptoms of coccidia and giving antibiotics for bacterial infections.

Q: Do puppies out-grow Coccidiosis?

Dr. Page: Yes, as puppies get past 10 to 12 weeks of age they develop a natural immunity to coccidia and do not show illness if exposed as a young puppy.

STRESS causes this problem and it can be TOTALLY PREVENTED IF YOU medicate for it.

COCCIDIA is BAD NEWS and can cause DEATH in young pups.

It is expensive to treat. ($180+ a tube) BUT saving ONE pup recoups the cost.

AGE has NOTHING to do with it not effecting the pup. If you are sent a pup with it, they will GIVE IT to all your other dogs and cats. You will have HUGE vet bills. Getting a pup at 12 weeks is NO GUARANTEE you will not get it if the dog is not properly medicated against coccidia.

****Your vaccines will not work if the dog is infected.****

If you are a breeder and need help in this area,

CALL ME and I will help you save pups! GOOD BREEDERS are NOT TOO PROUD to GET INFORMATION!

816 470-2301 (days only, please).

THIS HAS nothing TO DO WITH FILTH, like vets will tell people. It is a CONTAGIOUS parasite causing intestinal damage like parvo.

COCCIDIOSIS PREVENTION:

SULFADIMETHOXINE

12.5 TO 25 MG/lb DAILY FOR 28 dAYS (problem is dogs HATE the taste)

or

Albon Suspension (Rx)

1cc per 2-4 LBS Daily

Albon will kill coccidia, but it must be given 28 days, 10 on,8 off, 10 on. This is it's lifespan just like worms and you can't kill it with a few day dose.

You have to use ALBON to KILL coccidia once the dog has signs of it.

Marquis WILL NOT KILL COCCIDIA, only PREVENT it from explosion growth due to STRESS.

or

Albon 12 1/2% Solution

1cc per 5-10 LBS Daily

.5-10 cc (1/2 tsp) per gallon drinking water.

or

MARQUIS

("Mar-Key")

DO NOT USE ALBON and MARQUIS together.

If you gave ALBON today, DO NOT give Marquis today.

If you need to give ALBON for Coccidia, it is TOO LATE

to use MARQUIS. Continue the Albon as prescribed.

This information is taken from notes and experience of a nationally know veterinarian who is deep into care and research of canine disease's, and my own experience for over 3 years using this drug.

The Manufacturer's of MARQUIS take NO responsibility for this information due to incomplete FDA testing regulations.

It is NOT USDA approved for canine. Breeders have been using it in Europe for a while before we started using it in the USA.

Marquis is a Equine product for protozoa. Many US kennels are using it successfully on dogs to prevent coccidia outbreaks.

Coccidia has a 28 day life span as a parasite. Marquis will NOT kill full blown

coccidia, only PREVENT it from an outbreak.

Supplier: Avenue Vet Clinic sells Marquis already MIXED

for @ $.48 a cc which medicates 5 lbs of dog.

Their number is 1-800-642-6594 OR 712 722-2522

YOU NEED A PRESCRIPTION

This is good if you have a small kennel and don't need a lot.

It is very difficult to mix (like toothpaste) and may be worth the

money to have them mix it.

Marquis works 21 out of 28 days. It is no good for e-coli infections.

You must kill e-coli with antibiotics Marquis is a paste that is very expensive, but does a lot of litters.

MARQUIS

MARQUIS will NOT KILL coccidia if they have an outbreak and it is showing itself in symptom.

IT PREVENTS the coccidia growth in their system until the build natural immunity.

I have found pups are bigger and stronger since giving this Rx.

Runts survive 9 out of 10 times if no internal defect. I HIGHLY recommend this Rx.

DOSAGE:

Young puppies up to 10 weeks of age:

Mix 1 part paste to 3 parts distilled water and give 1cc per 4 lbs

WEIGH PUP

Give Day 4, then 2,4,6,8 and 10 weeks of age by mouth.

Pups over 12 weeks

Give 1 cc paste per 10 lbs. Repeat in 7 days then every 14 days 2-3X

Coccidia is a very tough parasite, but these pups will NOT get coccidia if you give this religiously.

Coccidia will quickly cause anemia and pneumonia and any secondary infections possible, quickly killing puppies. If you have coccidia and are treating with ALBON, they also need an antibiotic such as Clavomox. Your vaccinations WILL NOT work if a pup has coccicia outbreak.

DO NOT GIVE CORID. CORID IS TOXIC AT WRONG DOSAGE. _


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

there was thread on this either here, or on another fourm. I heard it's good, it's just really expensive.


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

I would like more information on this product. Anyone know any more information?
Les


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do the left search on it, we just talked about it. I either was thinking about it or did put the info in goatkeeping 101. Make sure your info is coming from someone who is fecal sampling to know. You do not want to use anything as treatment, too many treatments of cocci and you have ruined your goatlings intestines. A guy on Nubian Talk (yahoogroups) is also using this, but that is all the info I know on him. Tons of info on google.com

Be careful out there  Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is the other thread with discussion

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,8456.0.html


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I bumped up the old thread on this, if anyone has more info to add to so, we can then put it into goatkeeping 101 until someone actually uses it and fecals...on goats. Vicki


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I have it and as mentioned, it completely STOPS all symptoms vs. treating with a sulfa drug for 14 days - and still experiencing symptoms.

Marquis should NOT be used in conjunction with any other Cocci treatment. If anyone would like to order a tube, I have a great company who I order through and the cost is around $200 per tube.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Rachelle are you fecal sampling? Vicki


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

For $200 it better administer itself as well. :rofl I would need to see some good positive proven results to spend that kind of money.


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

I have been using this in our show rabbit barn... would LOVE to use it on my goats too. There is little or no information about off label usage in animals such as rabbits and goats. Some info can be found on dogs... or the info on google reccomends dosage for up to one month!!! I feel this is totally unnecessary as the results I am seeing is within three days of the first dose. 

No fecal sampling yet, but I am not opposed to it. (Vet comes this morining to take my CAE blood samples! yay!) I have our first baby due next month. I have used it as a preventative (with no symptoms) in animals who's dams carry cocci - and had no outbreaks. I am sure you all know when you see physical symptoms, the damage to the intestine has already taken place.

TroyG: Yes, the $200 is steep - however dosage is such a small amount and you would mix the tube with distilled water in a 3:1 ratio. So you would get a few hundred doses from one tube I think depending on the dose rate. I have a wonderful vet working on some trials of this in rabbits and could ask him about dosage for goats... 

Not to be rude, but what is a goat kid worth? $200 at least? Save one kid and it has paid for itself... or at least that is how I rationalize the cost - but I do have several uses for it in other species too...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Not to be rude, but what is a goat kid worth? $200 at least? Save one kid and it has paid for itself
.................................

The point is, that we live in parasite haven, hot, humid, wet, no freeze, we have to KNOW what works for cocci. And since little single stomached animal information works on ruminants, especially small ruminants for parasite prevention, and prevention is key...getting sound info from those fecaling to know if they are first dealing with cocci, but secondly that it is working at the dosages they give. Why I posted the sheep info, as close as we get until someone uses in their goatlings and fecals. Till then we use what works, Corid and Sulfas for 5 days. A goal has to be in our area to get kids from birth to breeding without one day of diarrhea or one spike in cocci on fecal, or you aren't going to have kids you can breed at 8 and 9 months, which means your kids costs you considerably more than $200 to just keep, with the extra feed and care and room to freshen at 2. Vicki


----------

